# What the Petco guy says...?



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

I recently installed a new tank (14gal) for my wonderful pet betta... and its only been a week of cycling. I am going the with-fish-cycling routine, and I read in the aquariumfishforum that if going this route, we should change its water at least 20% everyday... now... I just called earlier today about algae problem... it hasn't occured yet, but I'm learning of what to do... and he told me that I should add a otto or pleco (sorry, this conversation was overphone so I don't know spelling) catfishes... either or to help w/ the algae... now.... here are three things I'm curious about:

1.) are otto/ pleco catfishes compatiable w/ a betta (AND) are they hardy? The petco guy says that they are... but I'm a lil skeptical as they dunno what they're talking half the time.

2.) He said that I'm changing his water too much and that i should cycle it (WITHOUT WATER CHANGES) for the next 2 weeks...

3.) He also said that I CAN add an otto or pleco catfish WHILE CYCLING b/c he will contribute to the ammonia level/ cycling of the water. Is this right?

What should I do? From my research in the fish forum... I SHOULD be changing his water for the next couple of weeks everyday in order to keep the ammonia down (or something along that line), and that I CAN'T introduce a new fish until the water is fully cycled.

I haven't checked the water parameters yet b/c I haven't gotten that in yet, and I am waiting for it. My betta is EXTEMELY happy ( i think ) and he likes to explore is tank up and down, side-to-side, front to back even through the filter area throughout the day, and likes to rest in the area where it is his "hiding" place where I added a lil cave and plants so that he can be away from the filtered water ( hang-on-back Aqueon 10 Filter). He loves to eat betta pellets, flakes, and peas... not much of a bloodworm fan though.

So what should I do?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Stay your course young man. Don't worry about the algae until it gets here.


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

The first thing you will learn, is NEVER listen to the people at places like Petco or Petsmart. They will often steer you in the wrong direction. He would have doomed you to much grief for your fish.

Do not get a pleco. Most of what you'll see in Petco will be the common variety, which will grow well into 18 inches or more, and they don't tell you that. You would have to rehome it eventually. A pleco would also not be a good idea in a cycling tank. They produce as much waste as a fish twice their size. 

Otos are compatible with bettas, but don't introduce any until you actually do have algae growth. Some will not eat prepared foods, even algae wafers. They also tend to be sensitive, so I'm not sure if adding them to an un-cycled tank would be a good idea.

And yes, please continue with your water changes. Without water changes ammonia will build up and will be negative to your fish's health. Ammonia burn is not a pleasant experience for the fish.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

herefishy said:


> Stay your course young man. Don't worry about the algae until it gets here.


hehe, I'm a girl, hehe



Zule said:


> The first thing you will learn, is NEVER listen to the people at places like Petco or Petsmart. They will often steer you in the wrong direction. He would have doomed you to much grief for your fish.


I figured this as well... I would rather listen to ppl in a forum (about fishes and ppl who love and care and actually KNOW fishes) then a guy at petco, who works at a corporation and went around EVERYTHING that everyone says... I figured that he wouldn't know what he was talking about.... maybe he actually is an "aquarist", but as far as I know... mayb not. 

I will continually to make the everyday water changes, but how long do I do this till? until its fully cycled (eek!!! everyday water changes for the next 8 weeks!?) or just until the ammonia level is down? 

Also, when the tank is cycled... how would I introduce the oto catfish? Would i need to do the whole quarantine thing and do I need to purchase them in a bulk, b/c they are group oriented or would just one be okay, be able to maintain a clean algae-free tank? Sorry... the only fish I ever took care of are goldfishes (when I was 5) and bettas... never even heard of oto catfish... are they easy to maintain as well?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Oops.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

HAHAHA.. ur okay...


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't think you need to do it every single day, you should be okay with doing water changes every few days. But don't wait too long, otherwise too much ammonia will build up. What's in the tank? Just the betta?


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

yup.... just my one male betta... I THINK he is happy... he swims around the 14 gal tank ALOT... and then he'll rest a lil... then swim alot... then rest... is that okay? or is he saying something to me?


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it's okay. He's got a lot to explore and therefore will need to take the occasional pit stop.  

One betta in that size tank shouldn't create too much ammonia, I believe. If you had him in a 2.5 gallon or something small like that, the water would cloud up real quick. But there's a lot more water for it to be diluted into. You'll still need to keep an eye on it though. Good luck!


----------



## tenpaull (Jan 6, 2008)

I would just like to comment on not listening to pet store personnel on petshops like Petco and Petsmart. I am sorry but I have to disagree. IMO one should not downright dismiss everything they say, it's just you should read first before listening to them. Be open-minded, but skeptical. Listen to the details and if common sense says it is crap, then drop the suggestion then and there. no offense meant. I had a cousin who works in a big pet shop company and he knows the ins and outs of fishkeeping. |


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

It's hard to be open-minded with Petco. They've earned their bad rep, and it seems like good knowledgeable employees in one is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Our petsmart here is actually very knowledgeable, but from what I have read in forums this is rare. Now as for another LFS near me that shall remain unamed..I once listened to the owner tell someone that an 8 gallon tank would "be FINE for 3 african cichlids and 2 angels. NO PROBLEM WHATSOEVER, fish only grow as big as the tank will allow, they wile never out grow their tank." :evil:


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I must agree that the "big box" pet stores lack when it comes to hiring well versed employees. One must remember that these stores are in business for one thing and one thing only .......sales. I must challenge their ethics when it comes to the subject of furthering the hobby. I think that they have soured more people on fish keeping than they have helped the hobby grow. 

The "ma and pa" stores, on the other hand, have been the backbone of the hobby and will continue to be there. Most started because of a love for the hobby. They realize that their reputation puts food on the table and a roof over their head. Most develop a relationship with those of us that frequent their business. I, personally, will visit a smaller shop before entering a Petco or PetSmart when it comes to purchasing aquatic supplies or livestock. I actually have the owners of four of the shops visit me for BS sessions and coffee. Sometimes they even furnish the doughnuts.

As far as seeking information, those "big box" stores are at the bottom of my list. They have developed this reputation and will continue to sleep in their own dung until such time they realize the error of their ways and fix it. They will have a long row to hoe to regain the confidence of the hobby. I think that I would call my auto mechanic for assistance before calling PetCo or PetSmart. At least he is honest enough to say, "I don't know."

My heart goes out to those of you that have no other option than to shop these "big box" stores. I would bet that many of you do have an option if you would seek it out. Many shop PetSmart and PetCo out of convenience. That convenience includes saving money, which in the long run costs us our sanity and even more money to fix any problems. Some shop these larger chains because we don't want to drive an extra 30 minutes to visit "Papa Fish's Aquarium Shop". Forget the 30 minutes and enjoy the ride.

I am spoiled and blessed to have the benefit of 5-6 shops within a 30 minute drive. These folks deserve my business and what's more, I deserve their dedication to the hobby and their service. I have never had a problem that they didn't fix to MY satisfaction. Whether it be a fish that died or a product that didn't meet my expectations, they took care of me and my fish.

There are exceptions. There are some unscrupulous "ma and pa" stores. But these do not hang around long. Four of my lfs's have been in business for over 35 years. Two are nearing 50 years, while the two youngest have been around for at least 15 years. Like I said before, I am blessed. I have visited some small stores that did not meet my standards, I haven't been back. And, to add a note, they aren't around any longer either.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Well said Herefishy, I agree with you 100%. My LFS has been with me in putting together just about every tank I own. They all say hello to me when I walk in the store and know my name. I don't have to explain the type of tank I'm looking to add an inhabitant to because they sold me all the stuff for that tank- it would drive me crazy to have to explain this every single time to a new employee. I do go to PETCO for my rabbit food, as my LFS doesn't sell hay, and I can't help but cruise through the fish section on the off chance they have a rare, mislabeled fish for $4.99. I've never managed to walk through without hearing an employee completely misinform someone and I always leave feeling cruddy and depressed.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

I also want to clarify, the FS where I purchase most of my supplies and fish is GREAT! It is one of those small locally owned shops. I love the owner there!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I saw something kinda interesting at the store I went to today. It's kind of a ma & pa except there's 3 (soon to be 4) of them, and they had Bettas in little cups BUT they were on this wall and there was an intake and an output in each cup, all hooked up to a filtering system and then other ones in decent sized tanks (they sell the tank with the fish). The Bettas on the wall actually seemed reasonably happy compared to what I see elsewhere.

On another note and way off topic: They had Celestial Pearl Danios. Too bad my QT tank is still cycling after being re-setup.


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

The people at Petco or petsmart or whatever don't ever learn about the animals that they are selling and can put you in a bad spot so...use forums like this or something else the internet is a wonderful. useful place


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

There was an article in TFH about researching fish this month. There's plenty of misinformation on the internet as well as from box store employees. When it comes down to it, you need multiple sources no matter how reliable they seem.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

on that note of lfs... anybody in the forum knows where there is a good lfs in california... specifically in orange county? thanks! I kept going to petco.. b/c its the closest fish store to me.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

so... I went to my lfs... and the owner also told me the same thing as the petco guy did... to stop changin his water everyday... its about 2 weeks into the cycling... and I haven't checked my 14gal water parameters yet cuz I haven't gone home in a week (i go to college) and so my parents are monitoring and keepin up the water changes for me (and b/c they love my betta Firefly, although they named it something else). He told me not to get a pleco cuz he said it gets pretty big... rather a busynose catfish instead.... wat do u guys think? keep up the everyday water cycles (which my betta is in and I'm not sure if the ammonia/ nitrate/ nitrite spikes will be good for him), or stop changing his water (20% everyday) or continue w/ the water changes but every 3-4 days?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

A bristlenose (different name for bushynose) should work fine in a 14 gallon, although, get an albino one, as they tend to be a bit smaller. He'll get on great with your betta (or more specifically, they'll completely ignore each other). They're also plecos, just a very small variety and are very good cleaners. And, of course, don't add more fish until your tank has finished cycling.


----------

